# Nature's Variety



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought there was a reason I was avoiding this food for the most part but I can't remember what it is. Was there a recall? I know the rabbit they use comes from China-they openly admit that, but is there a reason this food doesn't often show up on the 'good food' lists that we all put out? They have a premade raw, kibble, canned food... I keep thinking there is something I'm forgetting.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

They have had a recall lately, something about bad smells in the Beef and Barley Prairie formula. Some say that other formulas smell odd too, but Nature's Variety has not recalled any others yet. There was a recent thread about it that's got more information.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I had been recently using the NV Instinct Salmon (had been using it for about a 1 1/2-2 mos). My dog seemed to like it and appeared to be doing well on it, until the last bag I bought several weeks ago. 

When I opened the new bag I had just bought, my dog wouldn't touch it and I noticed it smelled weird/bad (definitely not how the other bags had smelled). 

Now he's on Orijen 6 Fish, which he loves.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Most formulas are also extremely high in ash, which is something I recently learned about.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I use the kibble/ Raw Boost (kibble plus freeze dried raw in same bag) along with feeding PMR...i have had no issues and dog loves it...only been about 2 months tough.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've not personally used their dog foods, we used to have their Instinct cat formulas in our cat's rotation, but she just didn't do as well on them as she did other foods so we dropped it a while back. I also carried it in my store for a short while, it didn't sell well, and when it did, it didn't seem to have very good feedback.


----------



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

I just picked up a bag (instinct-chicken) for my 3.5 mo old puppy... She is very picky and shunned all the other good brands and I heard this one had a raw coating on it so I'm trying it, a few other picky eaters have liked it. I'm actually going to start incorporating raw but need a kibble on hand for convenience and the transition. Ill let you know how she likes it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Boone was on the limited ingredient turkey formula and he did fine. I wouldn't hesitate to feed that particular variety again.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I fed the LID Lamb variety for several months and my dogs loved it, and did really really well on it. I've also fed their raw in the past with no issues.


----------



## roothy (Nov 28, 2010)

*Ash?*

Could someone please explain the possible concern with ash content? I have been feeding Joey the turkey Lmt Ingredient kibble for about a month and a half now. I'm actually seeing a reduction in allergies, although that may just be a fluke. I do not want to feed him anything that may have too much/too little ash if that isn't good for him. He's a cancer survivor so I need to be extra vigilant. 

Thanks to anyone who might be able to enlighten me on ash!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I understand, ash is basically what is left of the food after it has been incinerated, which leaves basically minerals. 

The recommended amount of ash in a dog food is from 5 to 8%. I know that all the NV Instinct formulas have 12% as I contacted the company and that is what they told me. 

I think a lot of ash is bad for the kidneys or hard on them? 

I'm sure someone with more knowledge can chime in with more/better information.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

YEP 12 % is the number I got also...thats one of the reasons if I am doing kibble I rotate it...between that and Orijen


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Ash is what is left over after something is burned up, basically, be it a chair or dog food. The ash is the mineral component ofthe item that was burned up, in this case the dog food. The ash signifies the bone that was left behind or minerals added to the food prior to processing; this stuff doen't combust. Dogs need roughly 2% of their diet comprised of ash to meet their mineral needs, the rest above 2% is wasted. This waste can interfere with other minerals in the gastrointestinal tract and sometimes not allow for proper assimilation into the body of the dog. It also takes of space that can be better used by the animal, like fat or protein. This is the true "filler" in a dog food, in many folks' opinions.

A quality dog food should be around 7% or less in the ash department. It is not a required analysis to be placed on a bag of food but should be.

How do you lower the ash content of food? Use a method by which less bone is included in the processing of the animal flesh that is going to the pet food-more care taken removing meat from bone versus grinding the whole chicken up. There are machines that do better jobs than others but that costs money. These are things that tend to drive the price of a food up, but in the end, you are getting more in the bag of food the dog can actually use versus it ending up on the front lawn in a pile of stool.

Fish and lamb diets always tend to be somewhat higher in ash but still can can be lowered with proper attention to detail.


----------



## dogdragoness (Sep 9, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I had been recently using the NV Instinct Salmon (had been using it for about a 1 1/2-2 mos). My dog seemed to like it and appeared to be doing well on it, until the last bag I bought several weeks ago.
> 
> When I opened the new bag I had just bought, my dog wouldn't touch it and I noticed it smelled weird/bad (definitely not how the other bags had smelled).
> 
> Now he's on Orijen 6 Fish, which he loves.


Yep... I got a bad bag of venison/millet. So I told the company & they sent me a voucher for a free bag of prairie. I took it but I think I am going to switch to earthborn starting with primitive natural.


----------

